# 1 year old pooping at night



## ludo (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi all,

My one year old Ludo has suddenly developed a habit of pooping and peeing in the house at night. We feed her once before noon and once before 4pm, we limit her water intake, and take her out once in the morning, in the afternoon, in the evening, and at midnight. Do you have any ideas as to what could be causing this? When I sleep we leave her in the living room and close my bedroom door, and I've noticed that she tends to relieve herself immediately after I close my door on her, no matter what time! Her stool is well formed, so it might not be a health problem. Like I said, this is a new development; she is perfectly capable of holding it in for up to 12 hours.

The only thing I think may be causing this is that I have been staying up late for the past week or so, pulling all nighters and sometimes going to sleep at 3, 4am, and she has been up with me, but I am not sure how this would possibly affect her digestive cycle. I am concerned that this is developing into a routine habit for her, and wish to stop this. Do you have any ideas? Any help at all would be appreciated! Thanks so much.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Do you put her away and then immediately go to bed? 

Do you give her a potty break right before she goes to bed?


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm not an expert, but I would make sure she was in a crate at night until you get this under control.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Why would you close your bedroom door? So she won't come in and sleep near you? She may be doing that out of spite.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am wondering if it is stress related. Her routine has been changed, and maybe it is confusing her.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Can you leave your bedroom door open so that she can let you know if she has to go out during the night. When you say you take her out, is it just a quick "pee run" or does she have a long enough walk to take care of all the bathroom issues.


----------



## raqinmex (Nov 28, 2012)

Well, there may be something to the spite business. Our rescue dog went to the groomers today. When he came out his gorgeous lion like mane and coat had been trimmed off to puppy length. The groomer said it was necessary due to neglect, a lot of his fur had to be cut off leaving him a bit patchy looking. 

Anyhow when he came home, instead of going down to his normal baño, he pooped all over the flagstones on the terrace level. 

Maybe he was too tired to go any further to poop after a long walk and he was very tired after standing for his bath and grooming, which took 2 and a half hours. 

I sure hope that's all it was. 

His fur is now about 2 inches long all over, and he seems a bit unsure of it. 

He looked like a lion when he went out, and came back a shorn lamb. 

Question do retrievers hate that? Our last one had short hair anyway, he didn't it was very long and wavy. 

Anyone have any opinions. The groomer said it would be easier to brush him for the time being and that it would then all grow back evenly. He did look kind of ratty before.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Dogs don't pee and poop out of spite. Make sure he does his duty _right before_ you go to bed. And also make sure you use a good cleaner to clean to get the scent out or it will attract them to do it again in the same spot.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Um. I'm not so sure of that. I never had a golden that did but I did have a rescue lab that would poop right as I drove in from work. A deliberate steaming pile in the middle of the room. She did it twice before I caught on that it was intentional.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

dogs DO NOT poop and pee out of spite... first they are not spiteful creatures... secondly pooping and peeing do not have the negative connotations to them as it does to us...


----------



## ludo (Oct 30, 2012)

I always take her out before going to sleep, no matter how late it is. The reason I close my door is because I have a hard time going to sleep as it is without having her pace around my room. She always gets a potty break before she goes to bed but lately she hasn't been doing her business! Today I took her out three times during the day and she didn't poop at all... it's already 11pm.


----------



## ludo (Oct 30, 2012)

When I do take her out, it's usually a longer walk... I try to make sure she both pees and poops.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

ludo said:


> I always take her out before going to sleep, no matter how late it is. The reason I close my door is because I have a hard time going to sleep as it is without having her pace around my room. .


If you let your door open she would come in and lay down and/or she will let you know she has to go out. She would come back in and go to sleep in your room. 
Why on earth would you think she paces all night?
You're shutting her out and she doesn't understand that.


----------



## ludo (Oct 30, 2012)

@Tennyson, the problem isn't that she is being shut out. The problem is that her digestive cycle seems to have inverted.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

raqinmex said:


> Well, there may be something to the spite business. Our rescue dog went to the groomers today. When he came out his gorgeous lion like mane and coat had been trimmed off to puppy length. The groomer said it was necessary due to neglect, a lot of his fur had to be cut off leaving him a bit patchy looking.
> 
> Anyhow when he came home, instead of going down to his normal baño, he pooped all over the flagstones on the terrace level.
> 
> ...


Dogs don't poop out of spite. I'm sure he needed to go probably during this grooming, didn't get the chance, and couldn't wait any longer.

His coat will grow back, and I bet with the better nutrition he is getting with you it will be more beautiful than before.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Did you crate train her as a puppy? If not you can introduce it to her and get her comfortable with the crate and have her sleep in it at night. They won't go to the bathroom where they sleep. Might be something to consider until you get it under control.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I agree - dogs do not pee/poop out of spite.

I think the fastest way to fix your problem is to use a crate at night. That is what I would do and I think it would fix the problem ASAP. Once the potty schedule is fixed, then let her back out!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You have had some great advice. I too, think a crate a night will solve this problem for you. Dogs think of a crate as more of a den than a cage. They are less likely to soil their den. Best of luck to you.


----------

